# MKIV JETTA 2.0 SR-S Cat back install Pictures and sound clips



## MKIVeeDubin2.0 (Jun 14, 2011)

The install was very easy and took very little cutting to make it fit. best to get it welded insted of using the clamps it comes with. also cut into the factory valance to make it fit right.
IT cost $260
and it sounds great.
low deep tone.

























































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjZFfIMEMQ8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Stbkln86jBM


----------



## MKIVeeDubin2.0 (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## powdercrazy (Jul 16, 2005)

I plan on installing this system also, just a few questions, so do the clamps that come with it not work? or are you just saying that its cleaner and better fitting to have it welded? also did you install it yourself or did you have someone do it? just wondering if I should attempt it myself or pay someone to do it.


----------



## MKIVeeDubin2.0 (Jun 14, 2011)

The original clamps do work. but over time i didnt want to have to worry about them coming loose. so i had a shop weld it up for me and install it. i think it cost me about $100 to install. its a pretty clean set up. he had to cut about 1/4 inch of it to make it fit.


----------

